# I'm going to assume this CSR doesn't know what he's talking about



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

A while ago I got a 1 star rating. It took me down to a 4.51 and I've been slowly creeping back up. Currently the dashboard says 4.63 but my 365 days says 4.67 with 84 trips in. So I asked when the 4.63 would update. This is what I got back. Sounds like he's saying cancelled trips not only rated me, but rated me favorably.

Nov 10, 12:15

Hi,

Thanks for your follow up, Happy to explain.

I would like to add to your knowledge that ratings will be calculated on average of over all completed trips taken so far which will be reflected on your dashboard. Ratings on the payment statements include both the cancelled and completed trips for which there will be a difference between both the ratings appearing on statements and profile.

Let me know if you need further clarification on this concern.

Best,

*Daniel Nithin paul E*
help.uber.com


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

nemmy said:


> A while ago I got a 1 star rating. It took me down to a 4.51 and I've been slowly creeping back up. Currently the dashboard says 4.63 but my 365 days says 4.67 with 84 trips in. So I asked when the 4.63 would update. This is what I got back. Sounds like he's saying cancelled trips not only rated me, but rated me favorably.
> 
> Nov 10, 12:15
> 
> ...


I have no idea what Daniel is trying to say here. How does a pax rate a driver on a canceled trip?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeeeeeah that's an overseas rep, you can tell by the names. They all have like three names.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some Uber CSRs use a gibberish generator similar to the one below. Turn any coherent sentence into complete gibberish with one click!:

http://thinkzone.wlonk.com/Gibber/GibGen.htm

It is unclear at this stage if a reverse gibberish generator (gibberish decoder) is currently available online for drivers to access.


----------



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe he'll actually answer my question on the next reply

Sorry for the miscommunication and confusion here.

No, cancelled trips are not rated. Rating on the profile which is 4.67 is correct. Riders are not required to rate their drivers, and sometimes come back and give their feedback a bit later on when they open their app again to request another ride. Few unrated trips on the payment statements shows zero as rider could not rate those trips on that particular week for which the rating average is shown as 4.63 and later when they come back and give the feedback or rating for those trips will be recorded in the next week payout statement . For such reasons you might see a vary in ratings on statement and profile.

Hope this helps. Let me know if I can help you with anything else.

Best,

*Daniel Nithin paul E*
help.uber.com


----------

